# 2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee



## Stephen Lewis Sr.

Well hello everyone, what a great site. Just found it today. I have a 2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee with a 4.0 straight six. The dealer said towing this 21 RS would not be a problem at all, if I got a weight distribution hitch and something for swaying. I have only ever tent camped before, this is our first trailer so I may sound dumb and I am sorry for that. Is this a good idea. The Jeep dealership said my Jeep is rated for 5000lb towing. Please help thank you


----------



## gonewild

Stephen,

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it is better to hear it before you get into trouble. Jeep has had a history of overrating their towing capacities. Being a unit-body vehicle with a soft suspension they are not very good at carrying loads. Add to this a short wheelbase and narrow track-width, they make poor tow vehicles. Personally, I love jeeps and have owned 5.

Currently, I do own a 210RS (similar to the 21RS) and have towed it with a GMC Sierra 1500 with a 5.3 liter V-8. With a full sized vehicle I felt comfortable towing the Travel Trailer in all situations, but yearned for more power after crossing the Missouri River from the East. Many may argue that I got carried away with my Tow Vehicle (2500HD Diesel) for my current TT, but I do plan on getting a larger TT. Besides you can never have too much TV.

Not only will you not enjoy towing with that combination, you will be unsafe for all.


----------



## Nathan

Not real experienced with the Jeep, but my parents had one with the straight 6 and pulled a ~3500 lb Award TT. It lasted a few seasons before the rear end went. A couple years later it became evident that the trans was headed the same direction and they traded it. The OB is heavier and less aerodynamic. I suspect you'll kill the Jeep.


----------



## johnp

I have a 98 grand cherokee and an 01 wrangler both with the 4.0 six. If you pull it with that jeep I think you will be very unhappy with the safety and the power. The tranny will not be very happy either. I have a boat that I drag around that wieghs around 3500 lbs. The wrangler with the standard pulls it fine. The cherokee is weak and thats not pulling something heavier and having the aerodynamics of a sheet of plywood standing up. Don't do it.

John


----------



## swanny

I own a 2001 Jeep GC with the v8. I use to use it to pull my 18.5' fiberglass boat and gear in the back. What i just mentioned is the limit for my jeep. Another thing with the GC is IMHO the suspension is soft for a more comfortable ride. DON'T DO WHAT YOUR ASKING ABOUT!

Sorry, Kevin


----------



## Nathan

BTW, I forgot to say: You are not dumb for asking!!! The point that you are asking is what is important!!! Too many first time TT owners buy too big for their TV. That includes my first TT. No, you're smarter than me (and many other long time members) by asking the questions first!









Also, Welcome to Outbackers.

If a new TV is in your means we'd be happy to encourage you on the 21RS. If it is not, we'd still be happy to help you pick a more manageable trailer for your Jeep.

Just remember, a salesman makes his living selling trailers. We simply strive to help everyone to enjoy camping, but with that comes getting to your destination safely.


----------



## Steffanie622

I had an 04 Grand Cherokee Laredo 4x4 with factory tow package, straight (in line I think it was called) 6 cylinder. I purchased a Trail Sport 191TSE that is listed at 2992 lb empty without options, and was beyond unhappy. The camper dealer told me I would have no problems going from my large pop up to a "full size" trailer, they installed the electric brake and tow package for me and I was on my merry way, but clueless. On my first trip the gas pedal was to the floor and I was barely moving (I live in southeast Michigan with no hills/mountains, etc... and was camping close to home). I thought it was my inexperience towing a regular travel trailer instead of my pop up, assumed this is what towing was like and very disappointed. I made it two trips before I was with other experienced TT campers and they took one look at my Jeep and told me what the issue was... not enough tow vehicle/pull power, etc... I went to the dealer and bought an 06 Durango 5.7 Hemi (overkill a bit but I knew I would want something bigger) and what a difference! I was able to go, stop, all of it and not realize I was even towing. Much happier experience. I do not recommend towing the 21RS with a Cherokee 6 cylinder for anything. I tried it unknowingly and it was not good. It was downright dangerous and a scary experience. I had a 6 month old and a 10 year old camping with me and could not believe the salesman would ever have recommended that travel trailer for me and have no clue on how he slept at night endangering my kids and me for a sale! Don't listen to salesmen when they tell you "It's not a problem"! Search yourself on what your vehicle can tow, loaded and with options, before signing anything.


----------



## GO WEST

I wouldn't tow that trailer with less than a full size half ton SUV or truck. I just towed my 6,000 lb 26 ft camper 670 miles to Albuquerque from Texas and (I knew) it was enough tow vehicle but it was slow. I was fine with that on this trip, but my wife said a couple times "it feel like we are crawling", and I saw many campers go by being towed with big trucks going 65 or 70. I believe a 3/4 ton is in my future, but I can wait for the right deal and the right time for me. I am using my half ton for now but I won't be going up into the Colorado 11,000 ft passes with it.

You will be even slower and have more of a strain with that Jeep/21RS combo. You need a V8 motor and something rated to tow in the neighborhood of 7,000+ lbs or you will pretty unsafe/unhappy.

The 21RS is a great floorplan so I'd shoot for a stronger TV instead of a smaller camper (if you can afford it, don't get in over your head as that will also make you unhappy).

Best success shopping and considering. You can sure get lots of info from Outbackers.


----------



## GO WEST

Also don't trust the camper dealers! I was shopping at Ancira RV in Boerne; this is a big place and a reputable name, but one of the first things the sales dude told me was "you can tow anything on this lot." He was right, I could MOVE those 30ft+ trailers, but that's just unwise on any kind of a long trip, hills, etc with the tow vehicle I have.

I have seen people doing it though. Not smart IMO. I saw two half ton chevy trucks pulling 30 footers with slides in Carlsbad, NM just a couple days ago.


----------



## Stephen Lewis Sr.

Thank you to all of you who replied to my post. This site is really great. Is there a TT you guys would suggest I could tow with the Jeep, or just a popup? How about a good TV. I work in Real Estate and I drive clients arond all the time so a truck just wouldn't work for me. Thank you again I hope someday to be able to give people advice on what to do and not do when they are in this situation.


----------



## GO WEST

The Ford Expedition with 5.4L and 3.73 rear axle or the Nissan Armada with 5.6L are the two most capable SUV's for towing. Each has a 9000+ tow rating. I am sure they would be great for selling real estate, too. Neither is going to get great mileage, but you would be getting a capable TV for the 21RS with much passenger comfort on top of it.


----------



## goingcamping

Stephen,

I too am in Real Estate and a 1/2 ton crew-cab (or any 1/2 ton truck based SUV variant) should work perfect for all the things you need to do in Real Estate and camping. I personally use my 2007 Tacoma Double Cab (crew-cab) 4x4 w/ tow package for everything. I have a 2005 25 RSS which is heavier than your 21RS, and with the full-size doors and seating for 5, it's a great all-around truck. Towing the TT, I can maintain 65-70 on the interstate with OD off w/o any issues and have towed up to 10,000ft over passes w/o any lack of power. I am very cognizant about how much I add to the TT and only tow with full H2O tanks when absolutely necessary! If I was on the TV market, I'd get at least a 1/2 ton if not a 3/4 ton, but I have a boat as well and would like to tow both at the same time. Not something I can or would do currently or with a 1/2 ton.

My truck tow rating is #6,500 and the GCVWR is #11,100, I come in around #10,600 loaded and heading out the door. leaving me a scant 5% for error! Not ideal, but works very well!

Good Luck


----------



## go6car

Check out these....

CAMPLITE


----------



## swanny

Again I own a Jeep GC 2001. I wouldn't want to pull any rv with this vehicle!!!!! I pulled a boat, I wouldn't go any bigger. You won't be happy or safe.

kevin


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Casita Travel Trailers

-CC


----------



## Nathan

Trail Manor Elkmont


----------



## Wayne-o

I moved from tenting to TT with an 2004 Outback 26RS. It was a light weight TT by many standards and was within the rating of my 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee 5.2 V8. I live in Eastern PA, lots of hills. My first trip was one of the worst. It wouldn't maintain speed up hills, everything that passed me caused heavy sway. I had a friction bar, it didn't matter. The weelbase is too short, the suspension is too soft the list goes on. I added airbags to the rear coil springs, that helped with the squat. I finally fixed it by upgrading to a GMC 2500HD oil burner. I have friends who are sucessful with pop-ups, but in my opinion, the high profile of a TT causes every passing vehicle and gust of wind to push the rig off course. At best, it was stressful. At worse, dangerous. Good luck.


----------



## Stephen Lewis Sr.

Thanks again for all your help everyone. We have decided to purchase 2010 Jayco 1206 popup instead.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Good choice to match your TV









-CC


----------



## Stephen Lewis Sr.

Hello again thanks everyone. Well we just bought a 2004 Starcraft 3606 pop up. We liked it better than the 2010 Jayco 1206. I am picking it up Thursday. They are installing my hitch and electric brake. Is there anything else I need for my TV or Popup? You gus seem to know everything, we are totally new to towing and campng in a camper.


----------



## go6car

Congrats!!!

If you don't already have it as part of your current hitch setup, I would definitely get a friction sway control bar added(looks like a solid metal bar).

We also had McKesh towing mirrors (we had a pretty big pop up back in the day), which we still use today with our current Outback. They strap on to the tow vehicle's doors. Not sure how big your pop up is, so you'll probably have to see how you feel with your current mirrors.

Enjoy!!


----------

